# King Arthur by Purcell



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Any opinion(s) on this piece? I was always fascinated by king Arthur, so much that I have a model of the Excalibur at home, so I really like this one!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I remember when Covent Garden presented this with a huge production and big cast to showcase each aria. It was an amazing evening, and kind of emotional for a Brit too. I felt connected to our history (and mythology).

People can be dismissive of music before Bach, but Purcell (who died at barely 36) had a great ear for a tune, and was certainly innovative. Many of the earliest written operas still part of the repertory are his works and they sound splendid and are full of life.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I missed this when it was running earlier in the year (Theater an der Wien did a production in January). This seems like as good an opportunity as any to give it a hearing, though. I'll report back when I've given it a listen or two.

I really like Purcell -- it's strange to me that he's not more popular. I remember listening to some of his catches when I was at Uni and thinking they were real gems, and of course Dido and Aeneas is brilliant, probably my favorite Baroque opera (not that I'm especially well-versed in that department).


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2019)

A wonderful work from an extraordinary composer. That unique sonority of Purcell; unmistakable and he left Britain without a major composer for centuries, such was the extent his talent and fame. And so young when he died.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Christabel said:


> A wonderful work from an extraordinary composer. That unique sonority of Purcell; unmistakable and he left Britain without a major composer for centuries, such was the extent his talent and fame. *And so young when he died*.


Just several months older than Mozart...why did so many composers in the past die so young? Dying at 36 is really sad...


----------



## pianowillbebach (Mar 31, 2019)

It's very cool! I've also been really into King Arthur stuff for a long time.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

pianowillbebach said:


> It's very cool! I've also been really into King Arthur stuff for a long time.


I have a model of the Excalibur at home :> ...


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Don't know which parts of the legend are anywhere near fact, but we did enjoy Tintagel; Google have plenty of images of it

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...5ILiAhXmSRUIHXOKBwkQ_AUIDygC&biw=1401&bih=612


----------

